# Elektronikas pamati >  Sony TA-A300 nekorekta darbība

## edza135

Sveiki. 

Vai varētu kāds lūdzu izpalīdzēt un dot mājienu, kur meklēt vainu? SONY TA-A300 pastiprinātājam regulātora posmā pie tranzistora Q800 un Q804 pienākošie Volti ir pārāk lieli. Norādīto 27 V vietā pastāv ap 32 V, tranzistori diezgan labi uzkarst. Pārbaudīju R803 un R804 rezistorus, nomināli atbilst norādītajiem. Pārbaudīju diodes, tās nav caursistas.

----------


## JDat

edza135:
1) ko dara transformators T1?
2) ko dara diodes D802 un D803
3) kāds ir spriegums uz kondesatoriem C806 un C807? Kāpēc?
4) Kāds ir spriegums uz tranzistoru Q800 un Q804 emiteriem? Kāpēc?
5) ko dara tevis apvilktais mezgls (detaļu kopums, modulis) šajā shēmā?

----------


## edza135

Paldies, pats tikšu galā.

----------


## korium

Tas spriegums lielā mērā atkarīgs no tā, ko savā izejā dod transformators T1.
Starp 27V un 32V ir diezgan liela atšķirība, šaubos, ka tas tikai dēļ paaugstināta tīkla sprieguma ieejā - cik parasti ir?

----------


## edza135

Paldies par atbildi. 

Jā, transformātors izdod ārā par daudz, nepieciešams primāro tinumu uzstādīt uz 240V

----------

